# RR: 33. Haydn: Symphony #104 in D "London"



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Rosbaud (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1956)










2.	C. Davis (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1977)










3.	Brüggen (cond.), Orchestra of the 18th Century	(1990)










4.	Jochum (cond.), London Philharmonic Orchestra	(1971)










5.	Kuijken (cond.), La Petite Bande	(1995)










6.	Munch (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1950)










7.	Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1954)










8.	Harnoncourt (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1987)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Rosbaud (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1956)
2.	C. Davis (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1977)
3.	Brüggen (cond.), Orchestra of the 18th Century	(1990)
4.	Jochum (cond.), London Philharmonic Orchestra	(1971)
5.	Kuijken (cond.), La Petite Bande	(1995)
6.	Munch (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1950)
7.	Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1954)
8.	Harnoncourt (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1987)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

